# 70's Kung Fu series



## Theogenes (Jun 5, 2009)

Any fans out there of the 1970's Kung Fu series starring the late David Carradine? It was one of my favorite shows as a teenager. Young grasshopper....


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep! Great show. Is it on Youtube?


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (Jun 5, 2009)

Loved it as a kid. 

"Time for you to leave."


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 5, 2009)

I loved the show.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 5, 2009)

I ordered the 3 seasons on DVDS!


----------



## Hippo (Jun 5, 2009)

It must be said that "Kung Fu" is deliberatly blatant piece of atheist propoganda. This is not to say that it is not fun but it is evangelical in its portrayal of buddhism.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jun 5, 2009)

It was my favorite show for a while.


----------

